# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Λευκοί ταχυδρόμοι.

## pedrogall

Εφετος εβγαλα αρκετα νεα πιτσουνια ταχυδρομους . Κρατησα καποια απο αυτα . και αγορασα και ενα ζευγαρι λευκους ταχυδρομους πιτσουνια . Σας δειχνω καποια απο αυτα.

----------


## mitsman

Ωραιος ο Πετρος!!!δεν ειχα μπει ποτε σε θεμα της φαρμας!!!ειναι ολα ομορφα!!!

----------


## vagelis76

Να τα χαίρεσαι Πέτρο!!!!!!Έχουν απίστευτο βλέμμα τα λευκά.
Τα πετάγματα πως πάνε,θα μας πεις κάποια στιγμή??????

----------


## douke-soula

πραγματικα τα ασπρα ειναι υπεροχα !!!!!!!!!!!!!! :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064: 
να τα χαιρεσαι ολα Πετρο καλα πεταγματα να εχουν

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Πέτρο να σου ζήσουν.Έλα Καλαμάτα να αφήσεις πουλάκια και να γυρίσουν Αθήνα.

----------


## demis

Ειναι κουκλακια! Εχουμε κ μεις πειστερια ομως δυστυχως δεν εχουμε ταχυδρομους παρολου που με τρελενουν.

----------


## panos70

Να τα χαίρεσαι Πέτρο...ΑΑΑΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧΧ  Τη μου θυμησες τωρα ειχα κι εγω μικρος ταχυδρομους 6-7 χρονια πονεμενη ιστορια,ευτυχως εχει ενας γητονας μου ταχυδρομους και πηγενω καπου καπου και τα βλεπω εχει κι αυτος πολα ασπρα

----------


## RacingPigeon

πανέμορφα ! ::

----------

